# order aquarium plants online



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there any good online site to order aquarium plants except for aquariumplants .com? thx


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What plants are you looking for? Menagerie can usually get you anything you want, and more.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

From their website, seems no plants for sale right now. I am looking for Blyxa japonica, Limnophila aromatica etc.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Harold should be able to get all of those for you.

Wasn't Jimmyjam selling those species?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I asked Jimmy and they are sold out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Call Harold in a week or so (after he gets back from Vacation) - they'll be ordering plants and more FW stock so he'll probably be able to bring in everything you're looking for.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Harold from Menagerie ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yeppers peppers.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

myraymond said:


> From their website, seems no plants for sale right now. I am looking for Blyxa japonica, Limnophila aromatica etc.


If you're still searching for L. Aromatica and located in the Brampton/Mississauga area I think I could accommodate with a few stems. No Blyxa though. What else are you looking for or interested in? Shipping can be worked out too if you are interested in enough items to make it worth it (for you that is).


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. but I am in Richmond Hill and a little bit too far for me to go to Brampton/Mississauga.


----------

